# Lithium batteries



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Thinking about investing in lithium batteries for my 36 V Terrova. Anyone using them? Any advice? I know there costly.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I have a lithiumPro 36v lithium and I really have had no issues except the charger they included. I wasn't a big fan of the charger that connects to a lead battery and charged when it was charging. there was times when it just wigged out and didn't charge until i disconnected it and reconnected so it would restart. I bought a stand alone 36v charger and have had no issues with it. It charges in a few hours which is nice. I only use the motor to steer while trolling and never had it die yet and some weekends i don't charge between days. One thing you have to pay attention to is that when i took out the 220 lbs it changed how my boat rode and i had to move my starting battery forward to balance the boat. Check out Monster lithium they have a nice marine grade charger that i really like.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

How many amp hour did you go with?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Evileye said:


> How many amp hour did you go with?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


i got the 40ah. I mostly troll erie when i use it and just use enough power to keep my front end under control. I nave trolled 2 days with it many weekends without recharging it. Only time i was able to kill it was I spent a day in anchor mode jigging all day.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Dakota battery has a 54 amp for a decent price but if you jump to 104 amps I believe it's almost double. Tried emailing them twice and haven't had a reply. It's a big investment and if you do all all the calculations that trolling motor websites give you it's kinda confusing which way to go. Nice to get some input from someone actually running them.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I would check out Monster lithium. that is where i got my charger and it is perfect. They are also coming out with a starting lithium battery. I know they have a 10 year warranty.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

All batteries come with a usage break-down and will tell you the run time under different loads. Check the manufactures web page to find what you need.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I am running 3 or 4 lithiums in 3 different boats. Personally, especially fishing erie, I would spend the extra money and get 100ah's. I have a 100ah starting lithium battery and run 2 100's on an ultrex. My 2 tournament partners I fish with have the 4 battery set ups. would not change these for the world. I went with Miller tech lithiums which is an Ohio based company, but all are good. I can nearly guarantee you will pun into a situation where you run out of batteries trolling if you run a 36v system with 3 40ah's and I have seen it happen on long days with 60's. spend the extra money for piece of mind and roll with the bigger series.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Are you guys running a 36volt battery or 3-12 volts run in series? Also, what about your outboards? I have heard that not all outboards like lithium, something to do with the way the alternator is set up. I am also looking at the investment, will just have to sell the boat with or without batteries.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

They make lithium starting batteries. I am going to run 1 single 36 volt for my terrova. Can't see paying big bucks for starting battery. I have talked to the people at monster marine and I think that's the way I am going. Guy told me 1 36v 54ah is equivalent to 3 100 ah regular batteries

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

Some of the lithiums have bluetooth capabilty so you can see usage on your phone. You can check then to see charging, discharge, faults, time left, etcc... I went with Ionic lithium for that reason (also good reviews). You can save a lot bying a package. I bought 3- 12v, 50amp 1- 12v, 125 amp and 4 bank charger and saved $600. Also dropped 150# in total battery wieght getting rid of my 3 AGM's. I won't actually use them till spring. You won't need half the size of lead acid that should only be discharged to 50%. Lithium can go down to about zero and they don't suffer from the same voltage drop as lead acid. I think most are rated for about 5000 cycles, so they will last many years. Also, the new one (LifePo4) don't catch fire like the previous ones. There is a lot off talk and info in the Electrical/Wiring/Trolling Motor forums at bass boat central about different manufacturers and sellers.

Electrical/Wiring/Trolling Motors (bbcboards.net)


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I can tell you from experience that the 54ah are not equivalent to 100ah lead acids. An amp hour is a unit of measure. Its not magically more because it's lithium. We tested 60ah, 100ah lithiums and 105ah lead acid. The 60ah lithiuns died at 3.5 hours. The 100 ah lithium and 105ah lead acids died at just over 6 hours. These where all run on minn kota 80lb ulterra trolling motors. Most people don't use the full capacity of a 100ah battery. But if you have killed a group 31 lead acid and think a 54ah lithium will get you by, it will not. I troll lake erie for walleyes pulling cranks and bottom bouncers. I didn't want to mess with a kicker. I run four 100ah lithiuns hooked in parallel and series. On a hard day trolling I can get 12 hours. On an easy trolling day I can go several days with out needing to charge. I also have a amp hour usage meter connected via shunt to my batteries. I can read available amp hours left, I can see current amps being pulled and I can see amps being returned via a charger. So I can see what my system is using at any given time and predict how long I have. Fyi on a wavy windy day if you turn into the waves and tey to troll say 2mph. Your motor will pull 55amps give or take. You'll kill your 100ah in about 2 hours. Go with the waves and you might pull 20 amps, you'll get 5 hours.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Durracell 31 AGM's @ $200 each x 3 = $600. I have 4 seasons on them using them hard trolling and general use. They will maintain a full charge all winter without a tender, and need no special charger. I'll stay with them until they die, then get 3 more. When you can find me a battery that lasts a week trolling and 22 years, I'll buy it. $1000 a piece is just crazy..


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Well, I think that prices on most electronics is expensive. I'm not invested into huge boat,or loan, I just can't justify putting that kind of money into my boat for the fishing I do. I understand guiding, and to a degree tournament fishing. There really isn't a need for me to have latest and greatest. I run a first gen Terrova 80,and Helix 9si.and a Minn kota Endura, and a gen 3 Helix 7di. I have three 31 series Walmart marine grade batteries. I have four years on them and I am very pleased with them. I wouldn't mind having Lithium, but they are out of my price range. I fish ten to fourteen hours at a time, three to four times a week. As long as I put them on the charger, I'm good to go.


----------



## Evileye (Jan 29, 2006)

Monster marine 40 ah is equal to 3 80-90 ah lead acids. I belive they are 600.00 for a 36 v battery


Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------

